# Tenn. chief charged after standoff at home



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ron Clayton, Correspondent 
Chattanooga Times Free Press

Copyright 2005 Chattanooga Publishing Company

Criminal charges were filed Monday against the Englewood, Tenn., police chief after a police standoff Saturday at his home in Madisonville, Tenn., authorities said.

David Greaves was charged with two counts of aggravated assault and one count of felony reckless endangerment, Madisonville Police Chief Gregg Breeden said Monday.

Chief Breeden said Mr. Greaves was in a Knoxville hospital for what he said was a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the knee incurred Saturday after police were called to the home on a suicide threat.

Mr. Greaves had been named interim police chief in Englewood, Tenn., about a week ago, City Manager Bob Cass said. He replaced Danny McDonald, who resigned unexpectedly, Mr. Cass said.

He said the new chief had been suspended Saturday after allegations that he had been drinking. He said the investigation into that case continues.

Meanwhile, police were called to Mr. Greaves' home about 6:15 p.m. and heard gunshots when they arrived, Chief Breeden said. He said Mr. Greaves' wife was outside and told police her husband was attempting suicide.

Officers surrounded the home and called for the Blount County SWAT team. Mr. Greaves surrendered at 10:45 p.m. and was taken to the hospital, Chief Breeden said.

Mr. Cass said Mr. Greaves had been on the Englewood Department for about six years and was a captain in the four-person department.

Chief McDonald had served on the force six years, Mr. Cass said. The former chief cited stress affecting his health and family life when he resigned, the city manager said.

Meanwhile, a Tennessee Bureau of Investigation probe continues into money and drugs that disappeared from a police evidence locker, authorities said.

"We've had our problems here," Mr. Cass said.

E-mail Ron Clayton at [email protected]

November 29, 2005








_Copyright © 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------

